# shot size change at Harsens and Pt. M?



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Just got this email from the DNR, which says the maximum shot size at Harsens and PM is now #1. I know there have been some people sprayed with shot at Nayanquing and Fish Point, but I hadn't heard of any problems at Harsens or PM? Was there a safety issue that had been brought up at these two areas? 

http://content.govdelivery.com/bulletins/gd/MIDNR-4a4343


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

If I recall it is already a max size of #1 at Harsens. And yes, you do get peppered if your in the wrong spot on the wrong day.


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

hankrt said:


> If I recall it is already a max size of #1 at Harsens. And yes, you do get peppered if your in the wrong spot on the wrong day.


last year it was BBB i have got hit a few times in the back... I almost bought a case of #1 instead of BB the other day, good thing i didnt


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

guy at harsens got hit with shot.....hard enough to penetrate his waders and into his body....from what i understand. shot was from another corn row. This was the reason for the updated reg if i remember right.


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

Guess i have to return my T shot!! haha :evilsmile jk...if it improves safety out there and i don't have to worry about getting sprayed I'm all for it


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Its been BBB for a long time,when geese were coming I would load BBB but now theres gonna be alot more crippled geese.:rant:


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

Harsens has been a max #1 for some time now, not sure about the rest of the areas. You can still get peppered if in the right zone on the right day.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Like I said, its been BBB for a long time.


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

fishdip said:


> Like I said, its been BBB for a long time.


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Joe was telling us earlier this year about the change at PM because of some people getting peppered. Really is probably for the better because hardly any geese are shot there and it SHOULD prevent skybusting. Guess we'll see.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

fishdip said:


> Its been BBB for a long time,when geese were coming I would load BBB but now theres gonna be alot more crippled geese.:rant:


No there won't


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

If they only allowed blanks you would still have those skybusters that just can't seem to control themselves. Looking at the Harsens regulations, they have posted two versions one version 2006 that calls for a max #1 shot size and revision 2009 that calls for BBB. Does anyone know why both versions are posted? You would think the older one would be removed.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

spartansfan said:


> Joe was telling us earlier this year about the change at PM because of some people getting peppered. Really is probably for the better because hardly any geese are shot there and it SHOULD prevent skybusting. Guess we'll see.


Why would it prevent sky busting


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

spartansfan said:


> Joe was telling us earlier this year about the change at PM because of some people getting peppered. Really is probably for the better because hardly any geese are shot there and it SHOULD prevent skybusting. Guess we'll see.


 Ya your right and sure hope it does.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

straight from joe robison.



> &#8220;We had a couple of incidents last year and the Harsens Island and St Claire Flats groups came and asked if we could look at shot-size, said Joe Robison, the Michigan Department of Natural Resources wildlife supervisor for southeast Michigan. &#8220;One hunter had to go to the hospital after shot penetrated his skin.&#8221; &#8220;This is going to improve the area and make hunting safer.&#8221;


and the old rule was BBB.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I missed that news from SE managed areas. There was a guy hit at Nayanquing Pt a few years back that happened to be a relative of a friend of mine, and I believe he was hit in the face. But that was more a case of someone setting up on the wrong (back) side of the corn, shooting directly at the party behind them. 

You can't fix stupid :help:


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

just ducky said:


> I missed that news from SE managed areas. There was a guy hit at Nayanquing Pt a few years back that happened to be a relative of a friend of mine, and I believe he was hit in the face. But that was more a case of someone setting up on the wrong (back) side of the corn, shooting directly at the party behind them.
> 
> You can't fix stupid :help:


After our trip at Np last year n I believe Adam had a bad one shortly after. I'm done with bingo. I know everyone wants to grow participation but the more I hunt the more I wish I had the ability to stop people from doing it at all. There are way to many stupid people running around now days. Like the guys scoping us out with binos running up to the farmers house trying getting permission and setting up where we were later that afternoon. Lol good lucky buddy.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

lewy149 said:


> No there won't


I agree lewey if your a good shot there is no reason why #1 shot will not drop a goose. Now sky busters im sure will be upset they can't shoot 100yds in air at a goose but this should help with better judgement among hunters and hopefully ppl not sky busting and judging their shots more carefully. I have shot plenty of geese with #4 steel and a couple turkeys with low brass #6 shot you make a good shot it only takes 1 bb to drop it.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

gatorman841 said:


> I agree lewey if your a good shot there is no reason why #1 shot will not drop a goose. Now sky busters im sure will be upset they can't shoot 100yds in air at a goose but this should help with better judgement among hunters and hopefully ppl not sky busting and judging their shots more carefully. I have shot plenty of geese with #4 steel and a couple turkeys with low brass #6 shot you make a good shot it only takes 1 bb to drop it.




I agree that #1's are plenty big enough to kill geese within range.

I don't agree that it will cut down on skybusting though. You give an idiot 8 shot and he'll still think he can kill a goose at 100 yds with it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Huntermax-4 said:


> I agree that #1's are plenty big enough to kill geese within range.
> 
> I don't agree that it will cut down on skybusting though. You give an idiot 8 shot and he'll still think he can kill a goose at 100 yds with it.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Exactly it has no bearing on sky busting. They do it all day with #2s at ducks. You say there are no geese or little geese so it's a B's rule except to keep the shot from carrying.


----------



## fishing extreme (Feb 13, 2005)

I still say back the shell limit way down at Harsen's. You want guys to start decoying ducks? Want the skybusting to end? Want to have them set up "right". Give 'em a max of 12 shells (I say 10). They'll learn real quick to decoy birds when they're out of ammo at 7:15. And to prevent guys from sneaking in more shells than allowed (like they do already) have it stated, and re-stated, at the morning meeting: anyone heard / reported shooting over the number of shells they are allowed will be reported, and a CO will come check you.

I know the Sate doesn't have any man power or money, but I would sure love to see those DNR boys out there keeping an eye on things. I hunt there religiously, and have NEVER seen one other than on the **** in the morning checking plugs, etc.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

fishing extreme said:


> I still say back the shell limit way down at Harsen's.


dude, this is not the answer....it really isn't. I have no idea how you think this will change anything. Guys will sneak shells in just like they do now and still ruin your hunts....the legal guys will be short on shells now that you just limited them to even less than harsens is already down.

your logic is very similar to the gun control debate.....limit guns and less people will be killed. limit shells and less skybusters will be there. it don't work. violator is a violator. guys doing the most shooting and longest shooting obviously, most likely have more than 18 shells.

you want to fix skybusting, get CO's on the dikes...have them shake everyone down and tell them they are watching them (including skybusting). it works.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> dude, this is not the answer....it really isn't. I have no idea how you think this will change anything. Guys will sneak shells in just like they do now and still ruin your hunts....the legal guys will be short on shells now that you just limited them to even less than harsens is already down.
> 
> your logic is very similar to the gun control debate.....limit guns and less people will be killed. limit shells and less skybusters will be there. it don't work. violator is a violator. guys doing the most shooting and longest shooting obviously, most likely have more than 18 shells.
> 
> you want to fix skybusting, get CO's on the dikes...have them shake everyone down and tell them they are watching them (including skybusting). it works.


Well said kid. 

Goose If I hunt my way and you hunt your way next to each other there will not be a problem. If you can get them to decoy do well then me taking 4 mallards that didn't like your spread on the way back to the refuge wouldn't be a problem. The guys that violate ruin it for both of us. 
If I have to wait for the guys in 15 to limit so I can shoot my birds after they leave in 14 no problem. When I watch 4 guys drop 39 birds we have a problem. I am not cutting any other field off. I have seen many times the birds learn to zip around spreads. 

Personally you should be happy I am killing the smart ones. That way the dummies bread and decoy to you. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

dead on the money deadduck . i have hunt managed areas in illinois were you draw your spot for the year and have to leave your decoys out for the hole season or you lose your permit. this guys put out hundreds of decoys so there no way you can move your spread to shoot birds. you have to move your self to make shots happen . if you dont show up in the morning to check in then your spot gets bingo for the day those hunters are not allowed to move the decoy spread at all


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> you want to fix skybusting, get CO's on the dikes...have them shake everyone down and tell them they are watching them (including skybusting). it works.


 Just curious, can someone get a sky busting ticket, never heard of that one? (In before the lock!  ) 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

BIRD BARREL said:


> dead on the money deadduck . i have hunt managed areas in illinois were you draw your spot for the year and have to leave your decoys out for the hole season or you lose your permit. this guys put out hundreds of decoys so there no way you can move your spread to shoot birds. you have to move your self to make shots happen . if you dont show up in the morning to check in then your spot gets bingo for the day those hunters are not allowed to move the decoy spread at all


Hmm here's an out of the box thought.... buy more decoys. Again thanks for showing ur versatility. Cause your example is so close to anything in michigan. Molt gear has a DVD perfect for u. He even addresses "everyone running 3-400 decoys" and being different and running like 18 decoys. All sorts of good stuff in there for someone who can't get them feet down.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

> Just curious, can someone get a sky busting ticket, never heard of that one? (In before the lock! )


I don't believe you can get a "skybusting" ticket.....after all, it's not illegal. However, I believe wanton waste is. So if you start blasting away at those high flyers, scratch one down and don't make an attempt to retrieve it, then I think you could be dinged for "wanton waste".
I do believe that in some instances, esp. with the older dudes, that they have been taking such long range shots that they really don't think that they are skybusting and are shooting at 40 yards......kinda hard when shooting straight up and there is no "yardstick" like a telephone pole to give some idea as to distance.
As for what duck is "fair game" and only shooting ducks over decoys....if you hunt at Harsens, you wont take many shots if you wait for the birds to have their wings cupped 20 yards in front of you. I am of the belief that if the bird is in _your_ zone and you have a reasonable chance at recovery, then you should take the shot, as long as it is safe. When I first started, I sat there and let ducks go as they were circling back to the people in the next field....they offered easy 20-30 yards shots, but I figured that they were calling (realized later that hell, EvERYONE was calling!), so the birds, technically, belonged to them. After NOBODY was willing to extend me the same courtesy, I said the hell with it.....if it's in range in my zone, I'm tryin' for it. When hunting the marsh, I'm more careful as to not to try and drop birds in areas where I might loose them, i.e. no "out there a fur piece" shots over cattails/reeds, esp. if no dog is present.
I have to agree with SK.....shell limits are not the answer; all you do is hamstring the guy whose trying to do it right. They really need to put C.O.s on those dikes with binos to watch folks, esp. those that seem to get repeated complaints (and they know who they are....you fill out those little cards, so it shouldn't be too difficult to keep track and find out who the cheaters are and keep an eye on 'em).
This thread seems to be spiraling on the downward side, so all I will say is that Harsens has it's own, unique challenges when it comes to waterfowl hunting......over the years I've come up with some tips/tricks/strategies that help me to deal with the slobs, jerks, and skybusters (but none of which I am willing to share here on an open forum). I don't kill tons of ducks, but I do get my share, and I'm not scratching 'em down from bomber heights.
.....and that suits me O.K.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> I don't believe you can get a "skybusting" ticket.....after all, it's not illegal. However, I believe wanton waste is. So if you start blasting away at those high flyers, scratch one down and don't make an attempt to retrieve it, then I think you could be dinged for "wanton waste".
> I do believe that in some instances, esp. with the older dudes, that they have been taking such long range shots that they really don't think that they are skybusting and are shooting at 40 yards......kinda hard when shooting straight up and there is no "yardstick" like a telephone pole to give some idea as to distance.
> As for what duck is "fair game" and only shooting ducks over decoys....if you hunt at Harsens, you wont take many shots if you wait for the birds to have their wings cupped 20 yards in front of you. I am of the belief that if the bird is in _your_ zone and you have a reasonable chance at recovery, then you should take the shot, as long as it is safe. When I first started, I sat there and let ducks go as they were circling back to the people in the next field....they offered easy 20-30 yards shots, but I figured that they were calling (realized later that hell, EvERYONE was calling!), so the birds, technically, belonged to them. After NOBODY was willing to extend me the same courtesy, I said the hell with it.....if it's in range in my zone, I'm tryin' for it. When hunting the marsh, I'm more careful as to not to try and drop birds in areas where I might loose them, i.e. no "out there a fur piece" shots over cattails/reeds, esp. if no dog is present.
> I have to agree with SK.....shell limits are not the answer; all you do is hamstring the guy whose trying to do it right. They really need to put C.O.s on those dikes with binos to watch folks, esp. those that seem to get repeated complaints (and they know who they are....you fill out those little cards, so it shouldn't be too difficult to keep track and find out who the cheaters are and keep an eye on 'em).
> ...


 Again another good point. How many of you acutauly hunt the marsh? 

My shots are taken over an area where I know I can get them(my dog is gun shy). I only lost one duck on the island last year and it was in a cornfield with tall corn. We have had many good hunts in the marsh. As for number of decoys, would I be pass shooting if I only put out 3? I have a 10 ft flat bottom and I can get 3 dozen and my dad out there. Only once did we use them all last year.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

all good posts. even KLR's, lol. dunno how those chicks held back from killing each other. 

At shiawassee we have room. If birds skirt me at 40yrds and are lining up for the decoys behind me or next to me, i will let them go. I can't honestly say i would do that at fish point or harsens. In general, most hunters today do not put out that courtesy and there is a lot of "hell with it, they won't let them come to me either so i'll just shoot the 40+ yard shots"...it gets even worse when a goose flys over someone at 50yrds. lol. why do geese make guys get all giddy and crazy about it? its just nother bird and to me they just slow my boat down on the ride in.

an no they can't write you a skybusting ticket, but they can have a nice talk to you and shake you down for other issues. If your skybusting is blatant and disregarding to other fields, 9 outa 10 times theres other violations.

I've turned my cards in before after drawing 1st...because a known skybuster took the field next/behind me. I'll turn the cards in and go to far off zone by myself and shoot a few birds rather than taking the hot field with a dick behind me ruining my hunt. I'm not scared to pay visits to other cornfields if it ridiculous. The advantage of hunting a GMA a lot is you get to know whos a good hunter and whos not. I will go in next to 2-3 of the good hunters and try to out hunt them every time...soon as a bad apple joins the block i'll swap my zones.


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

They gonna start cutting your shells open?? You can load t's if you do it by hand then put it back in to crimp. we used to make some hot goose loads.

http://www.mecreloaders.com/productline/SteelMaster.asp


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

That's what I figured. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> I've turned my cards in before after drawing 1st...because a known skybuster took the field next/behind me. I'll turn the cards in and go to far off zone by myself and shoot a few birds rather than taking the hot field with a dick behind me ruining my hunt. I'm not scared to pay visits to other cornfields if it ridiculous. The advantage of hunting a GMA a lot is you get to know whos a good hunter and whos not. I will go in next to 2-3 of the good hunters and try to out hunt them every time...soon as a bad apple joins the block i'll swap my zones.


I want to ask a honest question and please dont flame me, but why would you want to put yourself through the stress of hunting like that?? I must have a weak stomach cause if I feel like I have to fight and scratch for birds in between a bunch of jerkoffs I will stay home and take the kids to the cider mill. 

I hear the same thing over and over on this website " scout and do the legwork and it will pay off " I would think most of the guys that hunt these areas would scout more than just the maneged areas and maybe find some places without other people to dick with?? I live in S.E. MI and I have found some areas that pay off if conditions are right with no people to worry about. I have also hunted PM (lead unit only) a lot and never expeirinced anything like some have claimed, sure the skybusters are everywhere but never seemed to keep us from takeing home some birds for the grill

Do some guys hunt Managed areas only???


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

twoteal said:


> I want to ask a honest question and please dont flame me, but why would you want to put yourself through the stress of hunting like that?? I must have a weak stomach cause if I feel like I have to fight and scratch for birds in between a bunch of jerkoffs I will stay home and take the kids to the cider mill.
> 
> I hear the same thing over and over on this website " scout and do the legwork and it will pay off " I would think most of the guys that hunt these areas would scout more than just the maneged areas and maybe find some places without other people to dick with?? I live in S.E. MI and I have found some areas that pay off if conditions are right with no people to worry about. I have also hunted PM (lead unit only) a lot and never expeirinced anything like some have claimed, sure the skybusters are everywhere but never seemed to keep us from takeing home some birds for the grill
> 
> Do some guys hunt Managed areas only???


i live 2 minutes from srsga. i can go home if i dont want to hunt...most guys don't have that option.

i've hunted a lot of michigan. only thing i haven't done is big water layouts. But i've spent years hunting the bay (fish pt area/bayport area) and i've did the big water blinds, pontoons etc...

nowadays i just goto nodak for a week or 2 and then hunt select days on the flats. I don't deal with as much crap as is talked on here...i think it gets blown out of proportion by a lot of people as you only hear the bad accounts of what their experience is. You don't hear when guys are limiting out for 2 straight weeks because no one wants to let that get out. 

Do you guys really think we go out and just hunt over and over for 1 bird? lol. I've had strings of 10 straight days of limits...that will keep anyone coming back, lol.










or one of the most memorable hunts like this, 12 wigeon in about 30 minutes.


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

I love me some widgeon. I would hope that some off what ya hear is "overblown", it sure makes an outsider not want to visit wich is not what you guys over there want? But it seems to that with the rule changes that have had to go on for these areas the last two years there may be a lot of problems with crowding? Can zones be eliminated to make the remaining zones larger? It would seem in the case where someone was shot close enough to penetrate waders there is a huge saftey concern that could open these areas to litigation.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

twoteal said:


> I love me some widgeon. I would hope that some off what ya hear is "overblown", it sure makes an outsider not want to visit wich is not what you guys over there want? But it seems to that with the rule changes that have had to go on for these areas the last two years there may be a lot of problems with crowding? Can zones be eliminated making to make the remaining zones larger? It would seem in the case where someone was shot close enough to penetrate waders there is a huge saftey concern that could open these areas to litigation.


I can't speak for harsens but that has come up at ours many times. we've adjusted our fields to eliminate any issues like you mentioned. we have a minimum of 600+ feet between our fields and some as great as 800ft...which is quite big gap. it makes a difference. 

this question came up one time because our 1-5 zones were tight...and we talked about dropping it down to 4 zones instead of 5. It was shot down as that eliminated a whole party from a chance to hunt a corn field. It can handle 5 parties but you have to layout the corn rows correctly each year and thats the direction we took to solve the problem.


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

If u eliminated corn spots at harsens you'd have to take a minimum of 4 corn fields out. Guys would flip out big time theres to many parties for less spots. I mean some weekends, late season theres 80 parties going for 15 good fields it would get tough. I believe its fine the way it is just hunters need to become smarter period.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

goosehunter31 said:


> If u eliminated corn spots at harsens you'd have to take a minimum of 4 corn fields out. Guys would flip out big time theres to many parties for less spots. I mean some weekends, late season theres 80 parties going for 15 good fields it would get tough. I believe its fine the way it is just hunters need to become smarter period.


yep, you would get a lot of complaints for sure. this is why i have a lot of friends from harsens area...they have all converted to srsga. lol. they take the 2hr drive up for the weekend and hunt. they can draw 46th at srsga and still get a respectable hunt....that wont happen at harsens.


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yep, you would get a lot of complaints for sure. this is why i have a lot of friends from harsens area...they have all converted to srsga. lol. they take the 2hr drive up for the weekend and hunt. they can draw 46th at srsga and still get a respectable hunt....that wont happen at harsens.


hell no lol i might have to convert


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Well after reading all of this I have determined that I will never hunt harsens Island, That one guy that runs his sentences continuously must be a teenager, and now I am starting to worry that the secret is out about the quality of hunting at srsga. I have personally only ever had 1 bang up day there (4 teal...was shooting drakes only or else would of had my 6). A few 2-3 bird days but I was 100% content with that. I enjoy the space there. I only hunt the Prior rd or Miller rd areas as I do not have the proper boat for that area. So obviously I try to pick days where I think the pressure will be light so I can get the areas I know I can only hunt. Also, after reading this I have determined that I pass up way to man shots. If they are not over my decoys I do not shoot. Have let many go that did that circle stuff and continue to go only to get crippled by some D-BAG in a surrounding field. I did enjoy hunting NQP and the fact that a busy day (so they said when we were there) was 14 parties. It was a little tight in there but I enjoyed that area very much and plan to make a trip up there this year.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

BIRD BARREL said:


> i just want to sorry about my temper with lewy about this subject and long running sentices and gram but since my stroke . i have a hard time rembering what to say and how to frase it correctly it sucks to be only 35 and some issue like this happen to you.


not to worry bird, i'm pretty good at deciphering your words.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> Well, I don't know about the pheasants.....I've only hunted them there a couple of times, and struck out both times. Since the hunt club closed on the island, I've seen fewer birds on the road.
> 
> ......but those weren't the hunting opportunities I was talking about
> 
> I'm talking about the grouse and turkeys!!!!:lol:


uh huh...yeah


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> or one of the most memorable hunts like this, 12 wigeon in about 30 minutes.


That was a fun one. I was done 6 minutes after shooting time started. I shot a banded widgeon the next day.

Isn't that the day the Lucky Duck got shot too?


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

twoteal said:


> I want to ask a honest question and please dont flame me, but why would you want to put yourself through the stress of hunting like that?? I must have a weak stomach cause if I feel like I have to fight and scratch for birds in between a bunch of jerkoffs I will stay home and take the kids to the cider mill.
> Do some guys hunt Managed areas only???


95 percent of my duck hunting is done at Shiawassee. You learn who to avoid, where the birds want to be and play the wind. If I take a day or two off from hunting, I will usually take an after spot in the morning to scout and find where I want to be for the afternoon. Main thing is keeping up with the birds and being in the spots the day they turn on. It can change daily.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Water_Hazard said:


> That was a fun one. I was done 6 minutes after shooting time started. I shot a banded widgeon the next day.
> 
> Isn't that the day the Lucky Duck got shot too?


yep. i shot like **** and took all my shells to get my birds...and in the process de-winged my mojo swinging on a buzzer. lol.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Funny how this thread is more about shiawassee than the other 2 units. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

deadduck365 said:


> Funny how this thread is more about shiawassee than the other 2 units.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


sorry, mainly cuz me, JD and waterhazard are more active on here. didn't mean to derail...it just turned into a GMU thread as its still the un-busy season around here.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

yeah there are some Harsen's guys here, but lots of lurkers who don't come up for air much :lol: And very few Fish Point or Nayanquing regulars are here either. Yep, us Shiawassee guys just take over everything 

Hey wait a friggin' second???? I'm the one who started the thread in the first place!!!!  and 9 pages later....well....


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

> Funny how this thread is more about shiawassee than the other 2 units.


Wait until the season starts and the "cyberscouters" start posting on the boards!

"What's the best unit to shoot ducks out of.....I don't have to time to go & scout".


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> Wait until the season starts and the "cyberscouters" start posting on the boards!
> 
> "What's the best unit to shoot ducks out of.....I don't have to time to go & scout".


Hell, I already cyber scouted a new pheasant spot for this fall off this thread. Thanks for the tip JD! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Jimw said:


> Hell, I already cyber scouted a new pheasant spot for this fall off this thread. Thanks for the tip JD!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


:lol::lol: Anyone who's hunted down there knows what I'm talking about. Taint no big secret...well, not anymore


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

just ducky said:


> yeah there are some Harsen's guys here, but lots of lurkers who don't come up for air much :lol: And very few Fish Point or Nayanquing regulars are here either. Yep, us Shiawassee guys just take over everything
> 
> Hey wait a friggin' second???? I'm the one who started the thread in the first place!!!!  and 9 pages later....well....




Yeah, where's our Allegan GMU thread?...... Meant to be a joke.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Yeah, where's our Allegan GMU thread?...... Meant to be a joke.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yeah I like how he said "the other two units". Hmmm....there's harsen's, Fish Pt, Nayanquing, Pt Mouillee, and Allegan....which two was he referring to as the only other ones?


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

just ducky said:


> Yeah I like how he said "the other two units". Hmmm....there's harsen's, Fish Pt, Nayanquing, Pt Mouillee, and Allegan....which two was he referring to as the only other ones?


Just a guess, but he was probably referring to the two units in *the title of this thread*...


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Water_Hazard said:


> 95 percent of my duck hunting is done at Shiawassee. You learn who to avoid, where the birds want to be and play the wind. If I take a day or two off from hunting, I will usually take an after spot in the morning to scout and find where I want to be for the afternoon. Main thing is keeping up with the birds and being in the spots the day they turn on. It can change daily.


That is exactly why I wouldn't try a GMU such as Shia or Harsens or any of them I am not familiar with. It is not so much as getting lost in the dark as it is driving all that way and having to trust someone elses suggestion on where to hunt. Trust is earned, not given. If you want to increase participation at the bingos, make it easier for non regulars to find their way, or pattern the birds. You will never grow sustainable participation until that happens. Just look at all the advise the Kid and JD have given on theses places... scout, scout scout is the key. For most of the core hunters that buy tags every year, we have real jobs that we need to keep so we can afford to hunt. We have weekends, and a few sick days and vac days. Would you rather spend your days off scouting or hunting ? I would rather be hunting. I don't have an answer for you on how to achieve that level of information for "newbies" But it needs to be beleivable, and not from other hunters standing in line at the draw. It has to be from a credible source. And let's be honest here, who hunts just to be out hunting ? Everyone's goal is to harvest game. It simply means some enjoy the sound of the gun going off and the chance to harvest. Others it is to limit. Neither is any more ethical or unethical than the other. Way to many people now-a-days think their way is the best way and will defend it with anger. For me, I hunt to put birds bellyup in the water. I like watching my dog retrieve. So haverst is important to me. I guess I enjoy the whole thing, full circle.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bellyup said:


> That is exactly why I wouldn't try a GMU such as Shia or Harsens or any of them I am not familiar with. It is not so much as getting lost in the dark as it is driving all that way and having to trust someone elses suggestion on where to hunt. Trust is earned, not given. If you want to increase participation at the bingos, make it easier for non regulars to find their way, or pattern the birds. You will never grow sustainable participation until that happens. Just look at all the advise the Kid and JD have given on theses places... scout, scout scout is the key. For most of the core hunters that buy tags every year, we have real jobs that we need to keep so we can afford to hunt. We have weekends, and a few sick days and vac days. Would you rather spend your days off scouting or hunting ? I would rather be hunting. I don't have an answer for you on how to achieve that level of information for "newbies" But it needs to be beleivable, and not from other hunters standing in line at the draw. It has to be from a credible source. And let's be honest here, who hunts just to be out hunting ? Everyone's goal is to harvest game. It simply means some enjoy the sound of the gun going off and the chance to harvest. Others it is to limit. Neither is any more ethical or unethical than the other. Way to many people now-a-days think their way is the best way and will defend it with anger. For me, I hunt to put birds bellyup in the water. I like watching my dog retrieve. So haverst is important to me. I guess I enjoy the whole thing, full circle.


lol, you crack me up. so you want it to be easy....like easier than somewhere else so that you can shoot birds easy. EASY. listen to yourself man.

i know plenty of guys that are weekend warriors and only hunt 2 days a week (saturday/sunday) and some fridays they take off to make a 3 day weekend....they absolutely kill birds. Way more than I do. Talk to Theide on the boards here. that dude has a full time Job 5 counties away and he absolutely puts the smackdown of limits all season long. HOW DOES HE DO THAT? Not by crying on the forums that shiawassee is so hard. christallmighty bellyup....your name should be BELLYACHE.

there is like 40 zones that are just as simple as harsens or fish pt. it don't need to be more easier than that.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

So how do you scout the 30's and 40's at srsga w/o actually going back there by boat and hunting it?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

craigrh13 said:


> So how do you scout the 30's and 40's at srsga w/o actually going back there by boat and hunting it?


bicycle is best.

and for the newer hunter, 30/40's shouldn't even be a decider and thats what shiawassee gets a tough reputation for. 1-14, 50's and 60's are easy access. small canoe and paddle will do you fine on those, 50's and 60's are walk in, scout from the parkinlot if your too lazy to take a boat ride or bicycle.

I'm looking for the rule that says i should be able to park my car at the end of the cornfield and moonwalk over to my decoy spread where the ducks want to be...


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

So you can travel the dikes then?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

If anyone wants to mail me some frozen mallard breasts, I'll just take my shotgun to the mailbox and shoot it in the air for good measure.


PM me for my address.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> That is exactly why I wouldn't try a GMU such as Shia or Harsens or any of them I am not familiar with. It is not so much as getting lost in the dark as it is driving all that way and having to trust someone elses suggestion on where to hunt. Trust is earned, not given. If you want to increase participation at the bingos, make it easier for non regulars to find their way, or pattern the birds. You will never grow sustainable participation until that happens. Just look at all the advise the Kid and JD have given on theses places... scout, scout scout is the key. For most of the core hunters that buy tags every year, we have real jobs that we need to keep so we can afford to hunt. We have weekends, and a few sick days and vac days. Would you rather spend your days off scouting or hunting ? I would rather be hunting. I don't have an answer for you on how to achieve that level of information for "newbies" But it needs to be beleivable, and not from other hunters standing in line at the draw. It has to be from a credible source. And let's be honest here, who hunts just to be out hunting ? Everyone's goal is to harvest game. It simply means some enjoy the sound of the gun going off and the chance to harvest. Others it is to limit. Neither is any more ethical or unethical than the other. Way to many people now-a-days think their way is the best way and will defend it with anger. For me, I hunt to put birds bellyup in the water. I like watching my dog retrieve. So haverst is important to me. I guess I enjoy the whole thing, full circle.


Not going to pile on you belly, but a couple thoughts come to mind. First off, no one should shy away from any managed area just because you cant be out there scouting a lot. Yes they are kind of intimidating...they were to me years ago. But there are plenty of people just like you who have "real jobs" and still manage to get out to these areas. Im also one of those who has a day job which unfortunately keeps me in the office much more than I would like (give me about 4 more years and I hope that isnt the case). But I dont have the time (or I guess I dont make the time) to do a lot of scouting. I admit that freely. This is one of the reasons I appreciate having the managed areas because as these areas attract birds, and a hunter can be reasonably assured hell at least SEE birds if hes in a decent location, like around the refuges. And yes, a hunter can do this with very little scouting. Some call that lazyI call that life for many of us with families and/or trying to make a living and do a little hunting too. Whether youre able to kill birds is another issue. As Water Hazard and Shi Kid have said, to be consistently successful, putting the time in scouting is key. For me personally, seeing birds is often as much a part of the hunt for me as killing some. Maybe thats BECAUSE I cant scout as much as some, so I accept the fact that Im usually not going to be as successful as some are. Water Hazard makes the time to be at SR most days. Shi Kid is there a lot, as are a handful of other regulars. I dont begrudge any of them who are consistently successfulthey put in the time, they should get more birds. It's my choice.

The other thought is Ill admit that one of the main reasons I got involved in the Flats Association years ago was to learn the area better, AND to become friends with people who are out there a lot. By spending my own time attending regular Flats meetings in the evenings or weekends, and putting in some sweat equity helping out at events the association sponsors, or doing physical labor at the work days and other activities, I do have access to a bit more intel than the average Joe off of the street. But I dont feel guilty about that because Im putting in the time volunteeringwhy shouldnt I benefit a bit? If nothing else, I know the area a hell of a lot better than I did before I was active in the association. 

And one final thoughtIve said it ofteneveryone should consider joining groups such as Shiawassee Flats, Fish Point Wildlife Association, Harsens Island Waterfowlers, etc. Not only does it help every hunter who uses the area and help the wildlife that use them, youll feel good about what you accomplish, youll meet a ton of other hunters, AND youll likely have some better hunting down the road too.

Okay...I'm down off my pulpit now :tdo12:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

craigrh13 said:


> So you can travel the dikes then?


Dikes are non-motorized travel only, so on foot or bike as Shi Kid said. Some dikes at the refuge perimeters are off-limits to any entry. Same way at Harsens, Nayanquing, etc.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ... I'm looking for the rule that says i should be able to park my car at the end of the cornfield and moonwalk over to my decoy spread where the ducks want to be...


That would be Fish Point....you park on the road there and walk/wade right down your strip. Very strange feeling to be set up and be looking a couple hundred yards away at your truck :yikes: Especially in comparison to sprawling Shiawassee. But ya know what? they shoot LOTS of ducks at Fish Point too.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

It is not a matter of being too lazy. I was up there by myself once last year and the guy that works there suggested that I not attempt to go back there with a canoe.Simple as that. I took his advice. The problems comes with my ol' man and his friend. Both have health and physical problems that makes them "harder to reach" places difficult with them. That is all.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

craigrh13 said:


> So how do you scout the 30's and 40's at srsga w/o actually going back there by boat and hunting it?


Craig - as Shi Kid said, as a newbie, forget about the 30's and 40's for now...focus on the units he listed. There are a ton of very accessible units to hunt at SRSGA without a whole lot of effort. I've used a square back canoe for years, and when I need it, I throw a small kicker motor on. Now, as I said in my other post, you may not be in the "prime" spot, or shoot limits all the time, but you'll have fun


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

just ducky said:


> Craig - as Shi Kid said, as a newbie, forget about the 30's and 40's for now...focus on the units he listed. There are a ton of very accessible units to hunt at SRSGA without a whole lot of effort. I've used a square back canoe for years, and when I need it, I throw a small kicker motor on. Now, as I said in my other post, you may not be in the "prime" spot, or shoot limits all the time, but you'll have fun


Thanks. Ya, I always stick to the 50/60's and I believe it is 1-14. I understand those "may not be the best" but I enjoy it anyways. I would love to get back to them other areas.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

craigrh13 said:


> ... I would love to get back to them other areas.


Most people don't know it, but some of the best hunting on the area last fall was in S. Prior, with little to no cover at all due to poor crop conditions. You had to be pretty creative with your concealment, but people did very well in that field. And that's one you can walk into from the parking lot! My point is yeah the 30's and 40's can be great, but there are other spots that can be just as good.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

craigrh13 said:


> Thanks. Ya, I always stick to the 50/60's and I believe it is 1-14. I understand those "may not be the best" but I enjoy it anyways. I would love to get back to them other areas.


hook up with me this fall craig, i'll get u and your guys in deep if you want. that being said, last year teh front fields had good zones if not the best zones for almost the whole season. that is pretty normal. Rarely will you see the 30's and 40's be the only hot hole during the year. sometimes the 30's gets like that when the ice hits but its isolated.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

craigrh13 said:


> ...I was up there by myself once last year and the guy that works there suggested that I not attempt to go back there with a canoe.Simple as that. I took his advice. ....


It was sound advice. I've gone back to the 30's and 40's with my canoe before with two of us paddling. This was when I was in my late 30's or early 40's. It was a bear. Even with my little kicker motor, it's a long haul back there.


----------



## FPFowler (Mar 2, 2012)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> moonwalk over to my decoy spread where the ducks want to be...


Awesome, do you need special waders for that? :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

FPFowler said:


> Awesome, do you need special waders for that? :lol:


Nope, just need to be at Fish Point, which is where you can moonwalk from your truck to your spread, and FP appears to be your home turf? 

man...11 pages from one silly post I made! Hey Smoke....Ding! :evilsmile:


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Managed hunts are supposed are supposed to be like hooting ducks in a barrel. I spend my time scouting for divers for layout shooting. Not cause they taste better. I get guys more gun time. More guys want to come back. I can get away from the crowd do when they act a fool. Nobody can see it. Lol. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

If offers are still being made for a shiawassee hunt in the fall, I'm game....shi is a lot closer to EL then fish point. Its tough leaving east lansing at 0230 to make the am draw up there. Just not very familiar with shiawassee, I've always been curious in the back section, just haven't had the means to get there. Gas and food on me!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

jonesy16 said:


> If offers are still being made for a shiawassee hunt in the fall, I'm game....shi is a lot closer to EL then fish point. Its tough leaving east lansing at 0230 to make the am draw up there. Just not very familiar with shiawassee, I've always been curious in the back section, just haven't had the means to get there. Gas and food on me!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Bus leaves from Williamston every day at 3:55 a.m. (unless I just sleep up there). Lot of times I am back home by noon.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Water_Hazard said:


> Bus leaves from Williamston every day at 3:55 a.m. (unless I just sleep up there). Lot of times I am back home by noon.


Sounds good to me.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Yeah jonesy between Water Hazard in Williamston, and me between DeWitt and Laingsburg, you have no excuse not to hitch a ride at some point this fall


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> Yeah jonesy between Water Hazard in Williamston, and me between DeWitt and Laingsburg, you have no excuse not to hitch a ride at some point this fall


how do you guys kill birds if you live so far away? don't you have jobs and a life, impossible to kill birds, way to hard.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> how do you guys kill birds if you live so far away? don't you have jobs and a life, impossible to kill birds, way to hard.


Exactly what I was thinking. I've done the fish point "moon walk"....hoping the Shiawassee moon walk will be more tricky.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

jonesy16 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. I've done the fish point "moon walk"....hoping the Shiawassee moon walk will be more tricky.


i'm in process of patenting "moon walk" for hunting purposes as we speak. gonna make me some stickers and sell them at the bingos.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i'm in process of patenting "moon walk" for hunting purposes as we speak. gonna make me some stickers and sell them at the bingos.


Video.


----------

